# Haunted Overload Video



## Timbickford (Jan 30, 2009)

Every year, after Haunted Overload closes for the season, we have a wrap-up party for the entire crew. I always throw together a video that we show at the party on the big screen.

Here is a shortened version of this years (2008) Haunted Overload Party Video.

Haunted Overload 2008 Wrap Party Video - Short Version on Vimeo


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

All I can say is *WOW*!
Did you have any injuries from people running?


----------



## Timbickford (Jan 30, 2009)

Believe it or not.... NO. A lot of running into hay bails and corn stalk walls. HO has a good safety record.

Thanks for taking the time to watch the video. I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Well done, Tim! I love that beautiful horse at the beginning - he's so dignified and serene compared to those crazy screaming people


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I can tell you are having way to much fun there. You are doing a super job and I am sure the people will remember the fright all year long an then come back for more.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

awesome video. looks like a hell of a time.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Really Cool!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Great vid ! It's really cool that you throw an after party and put this video for all to enjoy, since they only get to see certain parts of the haunt that they work in. Love to see people get the sh*t scared outta them...especially the guys! Great job on your haunt.


----------



## Timbickford (Jan 30, 2009)

Thank you for the comments + taking the time to watch the video. I can't take any credit for the haunt. Eric Lowther is the creator. However, there are a lot of volunteers that spend tons of hours getting the haunt ready each year. I just produce the videos. It's really a team effort.

I'm very fortunate to have the opportunity to be able to run around with my video camera and capture the action. I get to go anywhere I want to. We also have two extremely talented photographers who volunteer their time each year. I get to use their photos in my videos. It really adds a lot to the production.

Yes, many of the actors have to stay in one spot all night. The video is really the only way they can see what else goes on in other locations.

The horse is actually a draft horse. He does not like to be ridden. We only have about 30 minutes to capture him on video before he's ready to blow a fuse. I had to walk backwards (hunched over) holding my camera very close to the ground. I wanted to demonstrate (on video) just how large this animal is. You can hear me say (in the original footage) "please don't run me over" to the horse.

I'm new to this site. I've been checking out some of the videos posted. They look great. I love to pick up new video techniques from others.

Thanks again for watching the video.

Tim Bickford
Creative Cinema


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That was really fun to watch, particularly while sitting here in the middle of winter with over two feet of snow on the ground!
Great job on the video! Really captured the fun and fear from the patrons. What an elaborate set-up! I'd love to have a space like that to work with!
Thanks for posting it!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Very nice job! Looks like you guys had so much fun! Also looks like you all scared the crap out of a lot of people!!!


----------



## Timbickford (Jan 30, 2009)

Three years ago (2006) Haunted Overload was located in Eric's front yard. It was in a space that was approximately 70' x 70'. That is a lot of the reason why Eric built a lot of very tall props. He simply did not have the space. He had to build up.

Ho is now located on a huge farm. It's fun watching the haunt spread out.

Thanks again for watching.

Tim

Creative Cinema


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks for sharing this with us. Looks like the haunt would be alot of fun to be involved with. How many people are involved, and how many people go through?


----------



## Parabola (Jul 4, 2008)

All I can say is wow! You'll definitely see me there next year.


----------



## Timbickford (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks again for watching,

There must be close to 100 people involved one way or another. Electricians, pumpkin carvers, photographers, costume designers, etc. I do not know the attendance figures. However, I can tell you that the attendance is excellent and gets better and better each year.

Here is a link to a video of the Haunted Overload before it went pro. It was in Eric Lowther's front yard. Check out the cue line in the video.


----------



## Uncle Steed (Feb 24, 2009)

That is one extremely cool looking haunt. In the first video, love the choice of music you used to edit, as well. In the trailer, wow...that's one heckuva line for a yard haunt!! Awesome.


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

This is now on my "places to visit for HALLOWEEN" list.
Looks absolutely terrifying.
Headless horseman...... WOW.
Clown/dolly girls..........HOT.


----------



## Timbickford (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks for the comments. I'm working on the 2009 video now. Eric Lowther, the haunt creator, if working on new props for 2009. I'm really looking forward to the haunt this year.

Thanks for taking the time to watch.

Tim Bickford


----------



## Timbickford (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks for the music comment Steed. Unfortunately we can't use the Led-Zeppelin song on any of our trailers or commercial videos. I used it for the wrap up party video only. I love the violin bow on the electric guitar on "In the evening". Also, you can never go wrong with Hells Bells.


----------

